# Where are the FMA movies?



## wushuguy (Jun 10, 2009)

Wing Chun fans recently get the movie Ip Man, there's tons of chinese japanese or korean martial arts movies... but where are the filipino martial arts movies?

Only thing i found was: http://www.filipinofightingartsintl.com/Publications/entertainment/filipino_ma-movie.html

Is there any one who can point out some good FMA movies, maybe detailing some historical FMA players or filipino personages? It doesn't have to be english, tagalog is ok. And where to rent/buy/download it?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2009)

_The  Pacific Connection _has Remy Presas in it! It's probably the best-known one. Don't forget the Kali connection in the Bourne movies.


----------



## wushuguy (Jun 10, 2009)

I couldn't find _The  Pacific Connection _for sale or download, but while searching I came across this video clip: 




anyone know if the full movie is available for purchase or download?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2009)

There's some legal issue that has always kept it from being sold in the U.S.


----------



## Ronin74 (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL... I have a copy of The Pacific Connection (titled under Stickfighter). However, I wouldn't list that as a "good" FMA movie- just one of the few FMA movies around.

To my knowledge, there aren't any FMA-themed movies in the same vein as a lot of wuxia movies (incidently, I downloaded "Shadowless Sword"... not too bad, but not great either). Sadly, there are a lot of historic heroes from the Philippine history that films could be done on, utilizing FMA.

At best, I think all we've got are documentaries, and films or shows where someone is using FMA. Arnisador mentioned the Bourne movies, and there's also _The Hunted_ which featured Sayoc Kali (the one with Tommy Lee Jones and Benecio Del Torro), and I believe Serada was demonstrated on the Mortal Kombat tv series.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 10, 2009)

The Hunted starring Tommy Lee Jones is all about FMA.


----------



## Ronin74 (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't know if I'd say it was all about FMA. They certainly did a great job in showcasing it (especially in the DVD extras ), but sadly it was just a fighting style in a movie about a rogue soldier. At least the film offered more than a cameo appearance of someone doing Sinawali.

I'd like to see a film where FMA actually has a more pivotal role, such as how Wudan Kung-Fu was the art for some of the characters of _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ who used the Green Destiny Blade. Alas, who knows when or if that'll happen.


----------



## wushuguy (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, hope we get a good FMA focused movie soon. Like all the examples listed for other cultures... where's the filipino movie makers? I know they make good slapstick comedy, but hopefully the cultural thoughts can be sparked, and they can attempt to make some decent martial arts flicks.


----------



## thekuntawman (Jun 11, 2009)

guess what?

i bet you didnt know i was in a movie with grandmaster ernesto presas!

it was not a speaking part, but i have three fight scenes in the movie. i think the movie was called "stick/stick of death" it was more than 20 years ago i dont remember. all i remember is that the it was bad, really bad  :duh:

arnis movies could be good if you have the right kind of guy making it. the way asian movies are today, i think its time for one. back in the day filipino movies were kind of corny, compared to american movies. i remember inocalla made one i liked, with ernie reyes. that was the best one i seen.

american movies, the hunted and sharkey's machine (?) had the best fight scenes. i saw a thai movie that used arnis in it that was pretty good too, but only for the bad guy.


----------



## geezer (Jun 12, 2009)

Well. I'm a Wing Chunner (WT) and everybody I know in the style really got a kick out of the recently released movie about Grandmaster Ip (Yip) Man. The turbulent period he lived through made his life an ideal subject for a movie... even if it hadn't been exaggerated and fictionalized for the screen.

So now I'm waiting until some visionary Filipino producer decides to make a decent film about one of the more colorful legends in the FMA tradition. My pick would be Tantang Ilustrisimo. Angel Cabales would also be a good choice. Or Leo Giron, and many others.  But, like Grandmaster Ip, Tatang's life story seems made for the screen.

Heck, TV producers are always looking for ideas, and usually come up with crap. How about a series on "Martial Arts Heros", with each episode based on the life of a legendary figure in the martial arts? With all the great historical figures from different traditions, they'd never run out of good material. Maybe something like this has been done, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 12, 2009)

It is a good idea but never will get sold.  A TV show with a completely different cast every week in a different setting with all the actors using a different skill set is just too expensive for modern scripted TV.  as a documentary it would work but not as a weekly dramatized show.


----------



## Dragonarnisador (Jun 17, 2009)

Its not really a movie but, theres Eskrimador the documentary..... not sure if its out yet!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jun 17, 2009)

hello:

*bows deeply*

there is Guro Inosanto's prominent role in CHINESE STUNTMAN in one of the most popular Bruce Lee clones, iirc, Bruce Li. but this is not quite what you were looking for.

speaking of Guro Inosanto, there's the scene with him in SHARKY'S MACHINE with burt reynolds with balisong/butterfly knife, there's the scene in the poolhall in the steven seagal movie, OUT FOR JUSTICE? don't remember the title

THE HUNTED is mentioned (the del toro/jones one and not joan chen, john lone and christopher lambert) ... it had 2 of the top instructors in Sayoc Kali not named 'Sayoc' doing the MA choreography... if you noticed the 'sentry' that del toro does the behind the back kill on... that is Tuhon Rafael Kayanan. Tuhon Tom Kier was the other who did the choreography. am in the process of making some animated gif's from that movie and will put up when done.

sadly the FMA for now is not getting the spotlight it deserves... WHAT Tony Jaa's ONG BAK 1-2 and TOM YUM GOONG did for the Thai arts, MERANTAU looks to do for silat... i'm guessing it won't be long when a true FMA film will be in the works... 

~SG


----------



## wushuguy (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah, hopefully there's some producer out there who wants to show off some filipino history and culture in a tv show. in china, they've got all kinds of tv series and movies about their past heroes or history. It would be interesting as well as informative if someone would make a tv series on some key turning points in philippine history, it's sure to contain some martial arts actions.

otherwise, if a group of fma guys had some free time, an indie short film would be cool.

The Eskrimadors Documentary doesn't seem to be out yet, but I'm anticipating it's release. Thanks for pointing out that one!


----------



## David43515 (Jun 17, 2009)

I remember hearing that the James Caan movie "Marked for Death" had a big scene of Dan Inosanto doing arnis, but that it was cut out in editing. The stuntmen who worked on the film all said they thought it was the best bladework ever caught on film.


----------

